# Neuanfang auf neuem Server



## Kinq_Alexx (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich stell mich mal kurz vor, ich bin 17 und spiele etwa seit ich 13 bin World of Warcraft

Nun, ich habe eine Zeit lang, als ich noch jünger war und sehr viel Zeit hatte sehr viel gespielt, jedoch immer eher getwinkt oder PvP gemacht, da es mit meinem Alter schwer war eine gute Raid-Gilde zu finden, dann irgendwann teilweise garnicht gespielt oder als Casual.

Nun wollte ich wieder den Anschluss finden und hab ich mir überlegt, das beste wäre, mit ein paar anderen Spielern einen kompletten Neuanfang zu starten auf einem neuen Server

Wir würden zusammen von Lvl 1 an neuanfangen, zusammen Questen, in Instanzen gehen, usw. und im Anschluss wenn wir Lvl 90 sind auch dann zusammen Equip zu farmen und zusammen Schritt für Schritt die Raids zu meistern in einem mäßigen nicht zu schnellen Tempo.

Leute die noch Anfänger sind, sind auch gern gesehn, da ich selber zwar keiner bin, aber das ganze (später auf Höchstlevel) lieber etwas langsam angehen möchte, ich für meinen Teil wäre auch immer sehr hilfsbereit :-)
Am besten wären natürlich Leute die nicht zu weit über die 30 gehn vom Alter her, damit man sich auch gut miteinander versteht.

Ich hab mir einige Server angeschaut, und ich würde am liebsten bei der Allianz auf dem Server Blackmoore anfangen, jedoch wäre ein anderer Server auch in Ordnung, wenn er mir gefällt.

Ich hoffe, dass sich genug Spieler finden, mfg Alex :-)

* Entfernt *


----------



## Dalfi (11. Dezember 2012)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einige Server angeschaut, und ich würde am liebsten bei der *Allianz * auf dem Server *Blackrock *anfangen, jedoch wäre ein anderer Server auch in Ordnung, wenn er mir gefällt.
> Ich hoffe, dass sich genug Spieler finden, mfg Alex :-)



Masochistisch veranlagt bist Du aber nicht zufällig oder ? 

Das Horde : Allianz Verhältnis war im Sommer bei 1 : 0,3 und ist seither wohl eher schlechter geworden für die Allianz, da viele den kostenslosen Transfer kurz nach Release von MoP genutzt haben um den Server zu verlassen.

Blackrock ist einer der Hordestärksten Server und Du möchstest freiwillige finden, die sich beim gemeinsamen Leveln dort mit Dir ein Dauerabo beim Geistheiler einrichten ? Viel Spaß ich lad schonmal die Flinte nach  .

Also wenn es den Blackrock sein soll, dann empfehle ich zum entspannteren Leveln Horde spielen.

Wenn es Allianz sein muss, dann geh auf Aegwyn, das ist in etwa das Gegenstück zu Blackrock was Allinaz  : Horde angeht.


----------



## Fumika (11. Dezember 2012)

Lol... kann Dalfi nur zustimmen mein alter Server war Blackrock.
Als Hordler hast du dort auf jeden deine Freude isn guter Server.
Aber als Alli ?... ne lass es.

Genauso gut könntest du als Hordler nach Aegwynn gehen oh je_.

_Poste auch dir liebend gern 

http://wow.realmpop.com/eu.html_

_Kannst dir da n Server raussuchen._
_Da siehst auch wie das mit Blackrock Alli/Horde verhältnis ist...._
_


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (11. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, meinte natürlich Blackmoore


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2012)

Mal ganz davon ab, das ich in einer funktionierenden Gilde beheimatet bin ...

Es mag ein Vorurteil sein, aber mich persönlich schreckt dein Alter ab. Würde ich mit wem zusammen neu anfangen wollen, so würde ich mir jemanden suchen, der genauso angenehm und ruhig bleibt und keine "Hektik" auslöst. Viel zu schnell passiert es, das mal jemand vorzuckt ... und nicht viele Spieler "warten" danach oder helfen dem anderen Spieler dann aus.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (12. Dezember 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab, das ich in einer funktionierenden Gilde beheimatet bin ...
> 
> Es mag ein Vorurteil sein, aber mich persönlich schreckt dein Alter ab. Würde ich mit wem zusammen neu anfangen wollen, so würde ich mir jemanden suchen, der genauso angenehm und ruhig bleibt und keine "Hektik" auslöst. Viel zu schnell passiert es, das mal jemand vorzuckt ... und nicht viele Spieler "warten" danach oder helfen dem anderen Spieler dann aus.



Kindisch bin ich jedenfalls nicht, merkt man denk ich eh auch daran wie ich schreibe
Hab selber im realen Leben viele Freunde die jünger sind und auch viele die älter sind, mit jemandem ab 30+ würd ich mich jedoch denk ich selber nicht mehr ganz so wohl fühlen in der Gilde.

Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Dezember 2012)

push :-)


----------



## hoti82 (14. Dezember 2012)

komm auf den zirkel des cenarius^^ wir sind da zuhause und suchen neue leute die raiden wollen wollen ja wieder den raid aufbauen, unsere gilde ist lvl 25, und wir nehmen member ab 17 jahren bei uns auf^^, wir suchen gute starke tanks, heiler, und dd ob nahkampf oder fernkampf da die anmeldungen bei unseren raids schlecht waren mussten wir ihn mite nov, ausetzten wollen aber nach weinachten wieder voll durch starten, Wir spielen auf seiten der allianz^^ würden uns sogar freuen positiv von dir zu hören

alles gute

Hoti82 alias Karîsama lvl 90ig monk tank vom Zirkel^^


----------

